# New 1DX and 24-70L II lose their cherries together (1st shot)



## Sitting Elf (Oct 7, 2012)

This is the very *first *click out of my new 1DX and new 24-70L II. Sigh... no longer virgins! 
No changes to menus. Just put on the lens, went outside, turned the camera on, aimed and shot. (Just wanted to see what came out)

Pretty impressed with result. Now to have fun with the menu's. That will be exciting... maybe!
Camera came back with f/7.1, 1/400, 160 ISO


----------



## cpsico (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Menace (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sure you'll cherish this moment for years to come  

Congrats


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 10, 2012)

there isnt enough dynamic range...
you should have bought a nikon so you could pull 18 stops out of those shadows


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 10, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> Camera came back with f/7.1, 1/400, 160 ISO


Sounds like first shot in green box mode, hope you don't break in everything without more loving care


----------



## mrmarks (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats, you lucky guy!


----------



## Canon-F1 (Oct 10, 2012)

my casio Z50 does as good....


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> my casio Z50 does as good....



... not if the statue is moving really fast and in unpredictable ways, that's when the fast af of the non-IS lens and the stellar tracking capabilities of the body can show what they can do :-> ... no, really, I'm just envious, if the op has fun with that gear it's absolutely fine by be.


----------



## rpt (Oct 10, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> there isnt enough dynamic range...
> you should have bought a nikon so you could pull 18 stops out of those shadows


LOL! As though we are short on threads that quickly meander over to such topics.


----------



## Diko (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats... if you decide to throw that devine equipment any soon... let me know


----------



## tron (Oct 10, 2012)

rpt said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > there isnt enough dynamic range...
> ...


Also, you should have photographed your lens cap ;D


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 10, 2012)

man... gear envy 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 10, 2012)

rpt said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > there isnt enough dynamic range...
> ...



Not even remotely! Because Australia, as everyone knows, is entirely peopled with criminals, and criminals are used to having people not trust them, as you are not trusted by me, so I can clearly not help but bring up the fact that while Sitting Elf is enjoying his new gear, for now, soon DxOMark will release their Overall Score for the 1D X, and that will surely cause him to want to get so slobbering drunk, he can't even buy brandy.


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 10, 2012)

You have Statues in your backyard?


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah.. we have a few. The one pictured is about 2 feet tall. Took the shot at ground level.
My wife likes the little statues around!


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats Elf.... liking this better than your 7D?


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 10, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> Yeah.. we have a few. The one pictured is about 2 feet tall. Took the shot at ground level.
> My wife likes the little statues around!


Here is one of our backyard Garden Gnome taken as a test shot with my 5D3 and 70-200/F4/IS @5.6 (which is the sharpest aperture for that particular copy of the lens per FoCal Pro).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 10, 2012)

What sort of fantasy land is this? We have picture of a *gnome* in a thread started by an *elf* on a forum with lots of *trolls*. 

;D


----------



## hediz (Oct 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> What sort of fantasy land is this? We have picture of a *gnome* in a thread started by an *elf* on a forum with lots of *trolls*.
> 
> ;D



Ok, now this made me laugh.

thanks neuro!


----------



## dstppy (Oct 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > my casio Z50 does as good....
> ...



I'm guessing you're living in Narnia if the statues move really fast and unpredictably? ;D


----------



## rpt (Oct 11, 2012)

tron said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


 ;D
Oh I did that many moons ago. I even registered my protest as the picture came out rectangular and not round! 

I miss those discussions! (As neuro would say - <sarcasm...>)


----------



## rpt (Oct 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


No problem there. If that happens SItting Elf, meander over to my place with your 1DX and 24-70 II and I'll fix the problem and take good care of your gear too


----------



## rpt (Oct 11, 2012)

hediz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of fantasy land is this? We have picture of a *gnome* in a thread started by an *elf* on a forum with lots of *trolls*.
> ...


LOL! Really good one


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 11, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...



No, I'm living in the land where evil wizards make people buy the most expensive gear to shoot their doorknobs and them hex them to rationalize it  ... but as I wrote above, that's ok by me, and I've really bad "first shot" pictures.

I'm just rather surprised when looking at 24-70 shots that many amateurs get them because it's the best, no matter the limited zoom range or the missing IS, and then they are used stopped down to do casual landscape or architectural shots and downscale them to web size.

It's really time for a 24-70IS version, Canon - o a 24-105 mk2 @$3000 that'll sell like nothing else before it, for that price tag it'll be "THE" lens :->


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 11, 2012)

Geez! This has not been the intention of my OP!

All I was doing was taking a "first" shutter click with a new camera and new lens, both just out of their boxes.
The first thing I needed to know is whether the cameras or lens were DOA or not.
So, rather than taking a shot of my kitchen table, I just ran out my back door to click the shutter on something that was a little more esthetic.

Second, I was curious as to how the camera settings were shipped from the factory. I didn't even LOOK at the settings at first...just for fun. So I took the shot and THEN started rolling through the menus so see the defaults they set when coming off the factory line. (Set on Program Mode , Single Point Focus without the grid)

It resulted in a fair shot, but not something I would have otherwise posted anywhere, except for the reasons I did. Can't believe some of the vitriol and sarcasm that resulted. Sheesh! Apparently, some people think I was trying to show what a fantastic camera the 1DX and the lens were. Nothing could be further reality. 

I'm looking forward to learning the functions and settings of the camera, and begin to use it as it was intended...and to be able to get shots like the one below, taken with my 7D, but with even more precision and at FF.

13th shot in a burst of 19 during the launch of a target drone that accelerates from 0-250 MPH in 1.3 seconds.






Cheers


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> Geez! This has not been the intention of my OP!


Unfortunate, anyway back on topic I could only find one photo of my garden ornmanents I'd posted online, looking at EXIF a 7D plus I guess 100mm macro but pretty much the same...


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> I'm looking forward to learning the functions and settings of the camera, and begin to use it as it was intended...and to be able to get shots like the one below, taken with my 7D, but with even more precision and at FF. 13th shot in a burst of 19 during the launch of a target drone that accelerates from 0-250 MPH in 1.3 seconds.



While maybe not my preferred subject (But I recon a target drone isn't designed to hit the bad guys, whoever they are) I'd really be interested in a gallery "These shots could only have been taken with a 1dx", maybe you can start one - because looking at that excellent shot, it's only the fps that I can think of that could improve it.


----------



## rpt (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> 13th shot in a burst of 19 during the launch of a target drone that accelerates from 0-250 MPH in 1.3 seconds.


Lovely shot! You seem to have a dream job!


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting Elf said:


> 13th shot in a burst of 19 during the launch of a target drone that accelerates from 0-250 MPH in 1.3 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool shot! Wow. Was that fired from a carrier? Just curious, but do you have any idea of the heat that is generated? The colours are quite amazing.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 12, 2012)

Launched off of a Military Sealift Command Supply ship (USNS) from the helideck. A team from Guam came aboard to do the launches and control (Remote control). This was in support of an International Naval Exercise near Singapore. 
The ship launched five drones that day, and none were shot down by the players... though they tried!

I also have pictures of the drone recoveries. (They are brought back near the ship by remote, then parachuted into the sea, where they are picked up. I'll try to find those pics in my mess, and post a couple.


----------

